# Bridge DECA to Ethernet without CCK?



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Previously, I had both my HR21s connected via ethernet to my home network. Worked fine for On-Demand, etc. I converted my setup to SWM with DECA adapters so DirecTV would activate WHDVR (MRV). After it was activated, I tried it both with the DECA connection and just with Ethernet, and the DECA connections work better (faster than my 100Mbit ethernet).

At the moment, I don't have the DECA network bridged to the home network. I have a CCK coming on saturday with my HR34. Until then, would it be possible to bridge the network by taking the Cat5 output of one of the DECAs, connecting it to my network via an ethernet switch, and then connect another port on that switch to the receiver? And if that does work, do I really need the CCK? Eliminating the CCK and it's power supply would be good, as it's very tight in that cabinet and those things seem to run really hot.

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is not supported by DirecTV:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Once your HR34 shows up and the tech leaves you can disconnect the CCK and use the Genie but you will lose ineternet connection when you reboot your Genie. If you're getting a hardwired CCK I'd just leave it and have it mounted somewhere.

In Sixto's picture it brings your network into it which you've already stated wasn't as fast.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, I'm upgrading the switch to Gigabit, so that will help some. And even after I get the Genie, I could use the external DECA that's connected to one of the HR21s, instead of using the ethernet port on the Genie. So my question still remains - is the configuration in the picture the VOS posted going to work as well as a dedicated CCK? 

Yes, I know it's not supported.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Without knowing everything on the network and how it's interacting it's safer to say no then yes. A gigabyte switch is not necessarily going to help with LAN data rates if your router or QOS isn't able to route it effeciently.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

The receiver DOES NOT have a gigabit ethernet port, so what would getting an gigabit switch help any?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ebox4greg said:


> The receiver DOES NOT have a gigabit ethernet port, so what would getting an gigabit switch help any?


It won't help the Genie at all unless other devices on the network are gigabit as it will reduce the load in the network faster.

So if you had multiple devices sending packets through the network you could create a throughput issue. However if he doesn't have any gigabit cards then it doesn't do anything as the switches aren't inherently better than non gigabit switches. However now days the switch is the cheap part of the network so there's not much a reason to not get a gigabit switch unless you're getting into rack mount or 24 port switches.


----------

